# I am ashamed and appalled!



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

It turns out, Orlando is the host to a business called - Breeder’s Pick Puppies .

It is nothing but puppy mill puppies, and I am thinking it may be the owner’s own breedings. He sells puppies that are “purebred”. Most are not. You can tell by looking at their pics. Pretty obvious they are not. 

On yelp, there are three or four 5 star reviews, and the rest are 1 Star, and most wanted to give it zero.

A long time ago, a law came out stating that if puppies were to sold in pet shops, there had to be an adjacent area of grass where the puppies could be walked, and play. It put Dr’s Pet Centers out of business as they were in malls and could not comply. What happened to this law? How are people getting away with selling puppies in storefronts?

Most of the reviews say the store smells horrible, the cages are way too small for the puppy, there are 50 puppies there, they only let you hold/play one puppy, and it’s usually not the one you came in to see. The puppies are all sick, the owner tells you which puppy you should have, no matter your choice. They offer a 1 year guarantee, but G— forgive the puppy has to be seen for illness: no compassion or empathy, much less help with vet and medicine costs. It was also said these puppies are struggling to get water from bottles made for rabbits, and they are all underweight. 

I wish I knew who to contact about this business. Can a law just disappear from the books? It so disgusts me to read these reviews! It pretty much made me sick to my stomach when I did this morning. (Not exaggerating).

This is the link to the website...
https://breederspickpup.com

This is their Facebook page...
https://m.facebook.com/breederspickpups?fref=ts
And if people say anything negative at all it is deleted, and the user blocked. You’ll see there are no posts on that page. I think I saw 2 reviews, but that’s all.

I will call the Orlando Humane Society and see if they are aware of this business, and if they can get the puppies out if there. If anyone has other ideas, or has friends in high places, please help. You can get the name and address of the store in the website, and if you feel like it google SPCA of Orlando, or Central Florida... Orange County and get the phone number and maybe make a complaint of your own. 

I can’t share a link to the yelp reviews because the browser keeps reverting to my app. But it’s in Orlando, FL - Breeder’s Pick Puppies if you want to read the reviews for yourself. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I got an email address to email the spca of orlando, now known as the Pet Alliance of Greater Orlando. I just wrote them an email and hope they can at least go check it out. 

https://petallianceorlando.org/about-us/contact-us/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I don't understand why people don't know any better than to get puppies from places such as this. Those puppies don't even look like normal puppies. They look sick. We have a pet store in my area that sells sick puppies (there have been many complaints) for outrageous amounts of money, and people still still buy them!

As far as the law, I would just look it up directly and see what it says. In my state, there are talks of passing a law to ban puppies from being sold in places like the store I mentioned above. I haven't tracked the progress of this potential law though.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

It’s amazing how much money people will pay. Especially when the owner tells them that once they buy the puppy THEN they can hold it. Holy cow! I mean, really? I understand his puppies are all at $3000. I don’t get it. Most of the puppies he sells, a purebred could be gotten from a good breeder for a third of that. Just makes me sick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Oh for sure, for $3000 a person could get a puppy from a very good breeder. And not being able to hold the puppy (and I am assuming also play) with the puppy until after buying it is crazy. I bet most people are probably getting these puppies to breed them and not to have them as house pets. That's probably what keeps him in business.

Years after I got Jasper, the lady I got him from was trashed online and for good reason. But if people don't do their research the reviews (the ones not deleted at least) don't do any good. Another place people can complain is to the BBB. My family did that after we got Tilly and she had Kennel Cough. We learned some lessons over the years, but the information back then was not as readily available as it is today....especially regarding puppy mills.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What can I say? People who promote and people who buy into this are nothing but stupid... the lowest of the riff raff. Some of the buyers may be feeling sorry for the sickly looking puppies and want to "rescue" them when all they're doing is supporting these monster greeders. There ought to be a law against this whole thing! Awful. Disgusting human race. (some)


----------



## cigoehring78 (Feb 25, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> It turns out, Orlando is the host to a business called - Breeder’s Pick Puppies .
> 
> It is nothing but puppy mill puppies, and I am thinking it may be the owner’s own breedings. He sells puppies that are “purebred”. Most are not. You can tell by looking at their pics. Pretty obvious they are not.
> 
> ...




You know, you can call your State Veterinarian. He or she may not help you directly but could point you in the right direction. It’s a cruel business and I hope you can get something done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

cigoehring78 said:


> You know, you can call your State Veterinarian. He or she may not help you directly but could point you in the right direction. It’s a cruel business and I hope you can get something done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




State Veterinarian? I’ve never heard of such a person. I’ll try and google it tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

For whatever reason it wouldn’t let me edit my last post. 

The state veterinarian, at least here, works for the dept of agriculture. I believe he oversees the import and export of food animals. I would assume he also follows up on leads of neglect, abuse and improper housing for these animals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

I saw this business when we were looking for our dog, and also saw a lot of small dogs for rehoming on Craigslist that were from this shop. So horrible.


----------

